# Amazing.....Prices for used trucks.



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Any of you guys have a pristine OBS Ford ?

You can make a real killing on EBAY...

Holy Smokes ! I've been watching this truck since it was listed. Really clean F350 and brought an amazing price for it. I had actually thought that if the price was reasonable, I would have placed a bid on it. That changed rather rapidly, as it immediately went to $15k and stayed there. I guess it's like buying a 16 year old slightly used new truck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1997-Ford-F...MqjfYpgGmJvZYbno1VT88%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I guess if there is really such a thing as a survivor, the 7.3 OBS fords are getting high dollar value right now. Buff has to put his up for sale so we can all bid crazy money for it


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

People are dumb. End of discussion. Lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1695643 said:


> People are dumb. End of discussion. Lol


yup. that just proves there are way to many people out there with more money than brains.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What the Hell!?!?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe i should of bought the one i found exactly like that for 13 grand about 5 years ago lol. Same miles, same color 5 speed though.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I really wish I had money like that lol. I'd pay that kind of money if I had money haha, I love that body style.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just sold my 97 F250 ECLB 7.3 5 speed. had some rust on the front fender and cab corner. was clean on the wheel wells and 169,000 miles...

I put it on CL for $8500 and sold it in 3 days with lots of people interested.

I thought $8500 was a little high, considering i bought it for $7000 with 20k less miles 2.5 years ago...

After how quick it sold, I should have started at $10,000.

And yes. I see alot of OBS on ebay for stupid money... I considered ebay for mine as a last resort if I couldnt get what I wanted.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

It's the 7.3 cult. People are outta their freaking minds! They hear 7.3 and lose their minds.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I must be sitting on a fortune then...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You could restore one for less.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I bought my 2003 7.3 F350 3 years ago for $17,500 with 100k on the ticker. 150k now and guess what its worth. $18,000! Can't believe it, but i'm not selling!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

6 years ago i paid $12,000 for my 02 with 142,000 miles on it. it came with a snow plow. 
the other day i was offered $19,000 for it without the plow, and with 183,000 miles on it.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

tjctransport;1696168 said:


> 6 years ago i paid $12,000 for my 02 with 142,000 miles on it. it came with a snow plow.
> the other day i was offered $19,000 for it without the plow, and with 183,000 miles on it.


So are you sitting on a big stash of cash now?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone want to buy an OBS ford 7.3? Several to choose from...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd love too. But I'm not one of the zombie 7.3 cultists. Lol. I won't pay the stupid money they will. But honestly, if ya gotta couple, out em on ebay. There are some real dopes out there man.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Some trucks are really holding value to them like equipment does now.

My dad has a mid eighties ag tractor that is worth 30% more now than what he paid for it in the 90's.

My mini skid steer, (bought at 9k) is still worth 9k after 4 years.

My mini backhoe attachment, (bought at 2k) is worth almost 4k today.

Mini skids, new, now go for 22K +.

It's unreal, value in trucks or equipment is now valued at "potential" profit or use from said equipment. Not the "actual" value of the machine.

......


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 3 '97 F350's. All for sale at any givin time for that kind of money.

All southern trucks!! No body rust and all under 100K!!

Who wants some of that action???


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been shopping for another Cummins truck, its unreal to see fifteen year old trucks at almost $20, 000! I blame it on the price of new trucks and the complexity of the diesels now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Robinson_Cnst;1696473 said:


> I've been shopping for another Cummins truck, its unreal to see fifteen year old trucks at almost $20, 000! I blame it on the price of new trucks and the complexity of the diesels now.


I agree. You have the older trucks that you can modify, actually service yourself, and if need be change a valve cover gasket without having to remove the cab from the frame...

A few years back, I paid $7000 for mine, rebuilt just about everything and from what I see on ebay, I could easily get $16k plus for it...

It's just not for sale....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1696531 said:


> I agree. You have the older trucks that you can modify, actually service yourself, and if need be change a valve cover gasket without having to remove the cab from the frame...
> 
> A few years back, I paid $7000 for mine, rebuilt just about everything and from what I see on ebay, I could easily get $16k plus for it...
> 
> It's just not for sale....


I can modify a new truck just as easy


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Robinson_Cnst;1696473 said:


> I've been shopping for another Cummins truck, its unreal to see fifteen year old trucks at almost $20, 000! I blame it on the price of new trucks and the complexity of the diesels now.


Actually no. Blame it on cash for clunkers. A year after that crap and used car prices doubled. Now there a fewer used ones left, so their prices have sky rocketed. Plus, people weren't buying new trucks/cars from 2008-2011. So even fewer on the road for the used market of those years.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a super clean truck and a great motor but that's insane! I wished my 97 looked like that.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I love that style ford, mine was a 96 f250, reef blue with grey interior. That truck has the 40/20/40 front seat. Super clean, they usually rust around the wheel wells because of the chrome molding. I used to take my molding off during the winter and put it back on in the spring. Bought it new in 96 and drove it till 2006 and traded it in, gas though. It rode worse than a bulldozer.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello y'all,
New member here, thought I'd join this crazy OBS PSD convo. I too have a 97 7.3. I been looking to upgrade to a newer diesel that doesn't ride like a brick & gets better than 13mpg. I bought it back in 06 in nice shape @ 100k for $9k with a MM1. It now has 154k & has some wear. Was curious to see what to post it for so I blue booked it. I thought the site was bugged or something when it spit back a figure of $8k!! I wasn't convinced so I redid the blue book with with minimal features & added 100k to the milage. It came back at something like $7500. 

What's the deal with these things? Why are they booking so high? Would i be out of my mind to ask what it's booking for?

As far as the eBay rigs going for 15k, well you know the saying.. "There's one born every minute".. I've recently seen them even higher at this used obs psd dealers web site. Now that guy is out of his mind. Nice trucks though..

Also.. I got some push plates that I believe are off of a 95 Chevy1500 pu. They are in good condition, no cracks, no rott/flaking. What are those realistically worth (I've seen the eBay prices on them,smh). Thanks & nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

$23,000 for a 16 year old work truck is crazy money.....


Ebay has a lot of "re-listers" as I guess the sales never go through. Apparently Ebay cannot enforce the sale of a car or truck, like they can with a product, as the regulations for auto sales vary from state to state.


Wouldn't be surprised to see it relisted with a "deadbeat" buyer..


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Usually a buddy bids the auction up, then when it doesn't sell to another guy, it gets re-listed.


----------



## jimmycrackcorn (Dec 28, 2013)

gtmustang00;1702695 said:


> Usually a buddy bids the auction up, then when it doesn't sell to another guy, it gets re-listed.


Exactly! I think every item I've ever been interested in has had that going on with it. IIRC, it's called "shill bidding". You can usually see the bid history & then look into the connections between members. It's especially obvious when the same person keeps bidding against themselves driving the price higher & higher.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jimmycrackcorn;1705039 said:


> Exactly! I think every item I've ever been interested in has had that going on with it. IIRC, it's called "shill bidding". You can usually see the bid history & then look into the connections between members. It's especially obvious when the same person keeps bidding against themselves driving the price higher & higher.


This would explain why trucks are on Ebay for months, selling, and being relisted. Makes sense, I guess.


----------

